# Interface tool for Ipconfig (WinXP)



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Expedite TCP/IP troubleshooting with this handy tool
The Windows XP IP Configuration Tool
Description:
When you're troubleshooting TCP/IP connectivity problems, the Ipconfig command can be a handy tool. But using it on the command line is more work than it should be. Here's a simple interface that makes Ipconfig--and its eight switches--much easier to run.
http://techrepublic.com.com/5138-1035-5236364.html?tag=nl.e138
Download WinXP_IpconfigTool.zip (46.8KB)
http://techrepublic.com.com/5139-1035-5236364.html
Click on the here link.

-- Tom


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I believe the old WNTIPCFG utility works on XP as well. It doesn't work on Vista unfortunately. I can't seem to find the download on the Microsoft site. I just downloaded it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try this link to WINNTCFG. Seems to work OK on XP-Pro.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks Johnwill. This is one of the few times Google failed me.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Google got me to Microsoft, then I just searched there.


----------



## HandleX (Mar 18, 2006)

wow good utility.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's a throwback to W98.  Even though I have it, I always just fire up IPCONFIG.


----------

